# Cure and Prevent Ear Infections



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

My Sophie (Shih-Tzu) is 3 years old now. For the first 2 years of her life she had multiple ear infections. The vet prescribed a couple of different things for her ears none of which cured her completely.

I found this remedy online about a year ago. Mix 50/50 white vinegar and Isopropyl alcohol (plain old rubbing alcohol).

The last time she had an infection I put 3-4 drops of this mixture in her ear morning and night for about a week and daily cleaned her ears out gently with a cotton pad. This cleared it up completely! I put drops in both her ears once a week for prevention now and have not had a reoccurence!

My Maltese has only had 1 ear infection back when he was just a pup.....doesn't seem to be much of a problem with him.

Just thought this was such a great find.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's the exact same thing my husband does. He is a surfer, and has become very prone to ear
infections. it really works!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah has recurring ear infections. She's being treated now for the 5th time in 2 yrs. Her left ear finally cleared up, but the right ear infection just keeps coming back. I may try the vinegar & alcohol next. I'd be afraid to try it right now, it might burn her little ear.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

This definitely works, when we adopted our pug he had a terrible yeast/ear infection, my boyfriends brother who is a vet told me to mix apple cider vinegar and alcohol, it cleared up in a jiffy! I'm sure that pretty much an standard vinegar would work. It has definitely helped us more than prescribed ear drops in the past. I would soak a little bit of the mixture into a cotton ball and gently place it on top of the ear canal, fold his ears over and gently massage the ears so that the liquid would slowly go into his ears. He actually loved the little massage! LOL Luckily Daisy has never had an ear infection, but if she does the vinegar alcohol mix would be the first thing I would do! :goodpost:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 5 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739936


> Hannah has recurring ear infections. She's being treated now for the 5th time in 2 yrs. Her left ear finally cleared up, but the right ear infection just keeps coming back. I may try the vinegar & alcohol next. I'd be afraid to try it right now, it might burn her little ear.[/B]


Please consider asking your vet about the vinegar & alcohol mixture.
Your vet may think it's a great addition to the traditional therapy you're now using with Hannah.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great idea ..i will give it a try next time either dog has a ear infection :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Vinegar changes the pH inside the ear and the alcohol drys the moisture. Lots of people use home remedies and there are also products made that will do the same thing. I think that once the infection is cleared up any of the products made for ear health should do the trick as long as they are used on a regular basis. The manufactured products not only clean and dry the ear, they also have aloe to maintain the proper moisture inside the ear while maintaining the proper pH. The manufactured products also include a preventative for ear mites. I would check with the vet beforehand and make sure what is going on inside the ear, ie infection, yeast, etc. I say use whatever works for your dog.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Mar 6 2009, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740049


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 5 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739936





> Hannah has recurring ear infections. She's being treated now for the 5th time in 2 yrs. Her left ear finally cleared up, but the right ear infection just keeps coming back. I may try the vinegar & alcohol next. I'd be afraid to try it right now, it might burn her little ear.[/B]


Please consider asking your vet about the vinegar & alcohol mixture.
Your vet may think it's a great addition to the traditional therapy you're now using with Hannah.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I will be sure to discuss it with the vet first.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

About 4 months ago Mia started with a gunky ear I mean brownish yucky ear and she has never had issues with her ears so I started googling and found this site. Cockers are prone to ear infections so I gave it a try. Her ears are perfect now. I use this rinse once weekly when I give them baths and all their ears are clean and healthy. I also use the ear powder after blow drying them. 

http://www.zimfamilycockers.com/EarCleaner.html


----------

